# Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?



## Zacki (17. November 2008)

:g Hi Weltenbummler,

hat es jemand schon mal in Thailand auf Koh Samui oder vergleichbar vom Strand aus versucht? Hab im Forum einiges zu Bootstouren gefunden, aber vom Strand aus oder von den Klippen aus noch nichts. Geht das was, wenn ja wie denn vielleicht - oder soll ich die Brandungsrute gleich zuhause lassen? Gruss Zacki.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

...da kannst du besser feiern als angeln;-)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Hi,

ich war auch schon auf Koh Samui, auch schon 3-mal in Pattaya, aber an Angeln habe ich dort als Letztes gedacht. Da gibt es nun wahrlich ganz andere Freizeitvergnügungen, wobei ich nicht einmal Einheimische gesehen habe, die geangelt haben........#c

*munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*


----------



## Donauangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Vor 2 Wochen bin ich in Koh Samui gewesen. Am Lamai Beach habe ich viele Angler gesehen, die von den Felsen aus mit Brandungsruten geangelt haben. Deren Bleie waren Tropfenbleie, aber gut 50 - 80 Gramm schwer. Als Köder benutzten Sie Krebsfleisch oder Muschelfleisch. Das Ganze Equipment ( Blei und Köder ) kannst Du im Big C oder Tesco Lotus Shopping Center für ein paar Bhat erstehen.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, also am Chaweng- bzw. Maenam Beach waren der Angler sehr wenige. Dafür sind dort die Thais bei Dunkelheit mit Kopflampe und Eisenspeer bewaffnet auf Krebsfang am Strand im knietiefen Meer gewandert.

Viel Spass auf Koh Samui, und vielleicht kannst ja mal berichten wie es Dir ergangen ist !


----------



## Zacki (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Also danke auf jeden Fall für die Tips. Wenn die Angel noch in den Koffer passt, kommt sie eben mit und wenn nicht, ist wohl auch nicht so schlimm. Ich werd noch ne Taucherbrille mitnehmen, dann kann ich mir ja unterwasser selbst ein Bild machen wie die Chancen stehen - 
Gruss 
Zacki.


----------



## Tortugaf (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

hallo zacki nimm beides mit u.ein Schnochel u.kauf dir lieber ein paar Hosen dort.Ach     ein kleiner Tip noch,#6  nimm auch eine Taschenlampe zu Tauchen(Wasserdicht) mit, ist ein geiles Erlebnis in der Nacht im  u.am Wasser mit eine Lampe Unterwegs zu sein.  G.tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Zacki (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Ok, ich pack meine Hardenberger ein, damit kann ich ordentlich Licht machen über und unter Wasser.
Gruss und Dank.


----------



## gizmo_cool (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Guten morgen
Ich hab schon einige mal auf Phuket von der Küste geangelt. Hab von hier ne Kurz geteilte Telerute mit 80gr/2,7meter dabei gehabt  meine Spinnrolle und kleinteile. Vor ort hab ich mir dann die Garnelenwobbler für ca 30 Baht gekauft (wenn man die als wobbler bezeichnen kann)
Von den Felsen dann mit den Garnelenwobblern ein Paar schöne Tintenfische gefangen. Nach so 15-20 Tintenfischen umbebaut auf einfache Posenmontage oder  Grundmontage (die Thais machen ienfach ein Klemmblei auf die Schnur), und von einen der Tintenfische  ca 2-3 cm lange streifen an den Hacken. Da geht einiges an den Hacken. Am besten gehn die Kleinen bis 50cm grossen Barsche die auch sehr gut schmecken.

gruss Dennis


----------



## Zacki (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Guten Abend,
Guter Tip Dennis,
auf Tintenfische bin ich zwar nicht so scharf, aber wenn man damit "Kleinbarsche" von 50 cm an den Haken bekommt, ist es sicher einen Versuch wert. Werde also doch etwas mehr Platz im Koffer machen für eine Rute. Vorausgesetzt Koh Samui ist hier ähnlich gelagert wie Phuket...
Gruss Zacki.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Hi,

ich fahre anfang März auch für 6 Wochen nach Ko Samui und werde meine Angelsachen definitiv mitnehmen ; ) Kann jemand was zu Spinfischen/Poppern sagen?


----------



## Zacki (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Zurück aus Koh Samui, kann ich meine Frage nun selbst etwas genauer beantworten:
Wir waren Anfang April im Norden der Insel am ruhigeren Strand der Region Bang Por. Hier, wie häufig auf Koh Samui, (vor allem im Norden und im Westen) reicht ein Korallengürtel von ca. 200 Meter bis ca. 10 Meter direkt vor den Strand. Bei Ebbe ist das Wasser dann teilweise nur ca. 50 cm tief. Die Einheimischen Männer stehen bei Ebbe mit Gummistiefeln direkt auf dem Riff (das arme Riff!) und angeln mit Handangeln und Squid-Wobblern nach Tintenfischen - ich habe nie gesehen, dass einer was gefangen hat. Die Frauen laufen in dicke Tücher gehüllt mit riesigen Hüten und Bambusstangen mit Holzschwimmer am Strand auf und ab und fangen Kleinfische - weil das das einzige zu sein scheint, was hier noch Essbares rausgezogen werden kann. Insgesamt sehr überfischt.
Ich habe folgendes versucht:
Posenmontage mit Tintenfisch über dem Riff anbieten - Kleinfische machen sich darüber her.
Kleiner flach laufender Wobbler an der Spinnrute über die Riffe ziehen - da knallt dann gelegentlich eine art Riffbarsch drauf. Nicht sehr groß, aber kann auch Spass machen. Die einheimischen Angeldamen haben gestaunt und sich bedankt.

Meine Erfahrungen betreffen also nur den Strandabschnitt mit Riffen. Es gibt andere Strände mit Sand wie Boh Put, Chaweng oder Lamai, da kann es anders aussehen. 

Ich habe dann noch eine Ausfahrt gemacht mit Mr. Gums Angeltouren oder so - die fahren in die Fischerregion im Westen raus, ca. 12 Leute an Bord, es wird mit abenteuerlichen Konstruktionen geschleppt und gedownriggt (an Draht mit Expander-Bremse...) dann mit Grundruten gefischt. Da ging dann schon einiges, Streifenbarsche um die 40 Zentimter und kleine Snapper - hat Spass gemacht.

P.S. ein paar Impressionen. Habe mit meinen Sohn auch eine kreative Bambusangel mit Badelatschenpose gebaut, um den einheimischen Angelladys etwas Konkurrenz zu machen.


Gruss Zacki.


----------



## xpudel666x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

natürlich kannst du das machen.. ich habe zwar noch nicht auf koh samui vom strand gefischt, aber ich war schon mehrmals in der region.

super ist auch spinnfischen von den steinen. nimm ein paar gute wobbler und popper mit.
zum brandungsangeln musst du dir natürlich sandige strandabschnitte besorgen.. ich bin mir sicher, an den richtigen stellen kann so einiges in der nacht beissen. musst halt echt nur darauf achten, ob kein riff vorm stand liegt.
und dann schön weit raus knallen


----------



## moke1809 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir plannen nächstes Jahr nach Thailand. Muss man zum Angeln vom Strand eigentlich eine Erlaubniss besitzen, oder geht es auch einfach so?

Danke und Gruss.


----------



## Dart (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Du kannst im Meer und an allen öffentlichen Gewässern (Süßwasser) ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln.
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. einzige Ausnahme sind militärische Sperrgebiete und an einigen, wenigen Gewässern, Laichschongebiete. Aber da kommst du so schnell als Tourist eh nicht hin.


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wie auf Koh Samui vom Strand aus angeln?*

Hi,

habe in Koh Samui auch schon öfter ein bisschen geangelt in Lamei Beach von den Felsen und vom Strand aus, hab aber nichts gefangen...
Man sieht allerdings viele Angler dort, Touris und Einheimische, wahrscheinlich total überfischt.
Aber ein kleiner Tip: In Lamai gibt es einen Angelladen, gegenüber der Tankstelle. Hier bekommt man alles was man zum Angeln braucht von minderwertige bis mittlere Qualität. Die Ruten sind meiner Meinung nach so Glasfieberruten, wie man sie bei uns vor 30 Jahren gefischt hat. Sind zwar schwerer aber für den Urlaub OK. Wobbler und sowas würde ich vo nhier mitnehmen, alles andere kauf ich dort. Rute mit Rolle 1.500 Bath, Grundblei 50g 3 bath, Squidwobbler 20 Bath. Ich schlepp mein Tackle nicht mit dorthin. Und nach dem Urlaub schenkst du's einfach einem Einheimischen, der freut sich.
Gruß


----------

